# Felder verküpfen in Jasper Reports



## belenos (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
gibt es mit Jasper Report / iReport die Möglichkeit, 2 Textfelder aneinander zu koppeln?
Mein Problem ist derzeit folgendes:

| Textfeld 1 |    | Textfeld 2 |
| Textfeld 3 |    | Textfeld 4 |

In Textfeld 2 kann es zu Zeilenumbrüchen kommen. Durch die Option "Vergrößern mit Überlauf" wird es also nach unten hin erweitert.
Textfelder 3 und 4 sind in Positionsart Fließend angelegt. Dummerweise verschiebt sich nur Textfeld 4 nach unten, wenn in Textfeld umgebrochen wird:

| Textfeld 1 |    | Textfeld 2 |
| Textfeld 3 |    | .............. |
| .............. |    | Textfeld 4 | 

Textfeld 3 und 4 gehören aber zusammen. Textfeld 3 soll also auch automatisch auf die Zeile wie Textfeld 4 rutschen.

Hat dafür jemand nen Tip?

Grüße
Rayko


----------



## jeipack (10. Mai 2007)

Hi belenos
Ja solche Sachen kenn ich, da hilft nur ausprobieren und ein bisschen zu tricksen 

Folgendes könntest du mal probieren:

- In den Eigenschaften des Textfeld3 gibst du als Streckungstype Relativ zum grössten Objekt (dabei ist aber das grösste Objekt im Abschnitt gemeint, wird also wahrscheindlich nicht funktionieren, wenn da noch grössere Objekte im Abschnitt sind.

- Füge zwischen Textfeld 1/2 und 3/4 eine unsichtbare Linie ein. (Bei Eigenschaften der Linie Stift = Nichts setzen)

- Wenn das nicht hilft kannst du echt dort wo du den Report abfüllst überprüfen ob es eine neue Linie gibt und falls das der Fall ist dem String für Textfeld1 ein "\r\n" anhängen.

- Und wenn gar nichts Hilft musst du die zwei Textfelder 3/4 vereinen

So das wars erstmal
Hoffe es klappt was 

Gruss
jeipack


----------



## belenos (10. Mai 2007)

Super, das funktioniert.
Nicht schön, aber selten.
Hab das mit der Linie jetzt erst mal drin.
Vielleicht gibts ja mal irgendwann die Möglichkeit, zu verknüpfen.
Danke.


----------

